# Cryptocoryne crispatula Var balansae???



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Is this it? It's kind of a brown color. That's what's wierd.


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

Don't know a lot about these plants but with the twisted leaf on the right there could it be spiralis or retrospiralis? Just my thoughts.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

BUMP. Doesn't anyone know what this is?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't know the Crypt.s very well, but that looks like the photos I've seen of "balansae". Post it on the "Cryptocoryne" forum and see if any of those guys know. That's how I got a firm ID on that "lucens 'bronze'" in my foreground.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think your ID is correct.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Shurik (Mar 22, 2008)

I do have this plant, 
It was sold to me as Crypt spiralis. But mine are grassy dark green,just like on the picture in plant finder. Doing very well even with my negligent “care”, went through a lot of different conditions, but never got that bronze color. They do look great in groups. I wonder if there are two types, bronze and green. 

Now you got me curious!


----------

